# Côn thu HDPE Bình Minh (Đúc)



## Nguyễn Đức Trí Dũng (20 Tháng chín 2021)

*Phụ kiện Côn thu HDPE Bình Minh (Đúc) *là một trong các sản phầm phụ kiện HDPE của Binh Minh được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn ISO 4427:2007 (TCVN7305:2008).  Sản phẩm có đường kính đa dạng từ D90x63 đến D400x315 với áp suất, làm việc 16 bar. Sảm phẩm được sử dụng để nối ống với phụ kiện làm ống dẫn nước mưa & nước thải, dẫn nước sinh hoạt, dẫn trong công nghiệp

*Bảng giá tham khảo Côn thu HDPE Bình Minh (Đúc)*


STTCÔN SẢN PHẨMĐƠN VỊKÍCH CỠÁP SUẤTĐƠN GIÁ TRƯỚC VATĐƠN GIÁ THANH TOÁN1​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D90x63CáiD 90x6316106,000116,6002​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D90x75CáiD 90x7516111,000122,1003​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D110x63CáiD 110x6316179,000196,9004​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D110x90CáiD 110x9016192,000211,2005​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D160x90CáiD 160x9016520,000572,0006​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D160x110CáiD 160x11016528,000580,8007​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D200x110CáiD 200x11016852,727938,0008​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D200x160CáiD 200x16016896,000985,6009​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D225x160CáiD 225x160161,194,0001,313,40010​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D250x160CáiD 250x160161,621,0001,783,10011​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D250x200CáiD 250x200161,706,0001,876,60012​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D315x250CáiD 315x250103,013,0003,314,30013​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D355x315CáiD 355x315103,180,0003,498,00014​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D400x250CáiD 400x250103,230,0003,553,00015​Nối giảm HDPE Đúc D400x315CáiD 400x315103,364,0003,700,400


----------

